# CO2 drop checker setup HELP!!!! :D



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have the glass drop checker
I got the CO2 Test (white bottle and green top with chinese writing on the bottom under the words "CO2 TEST" )
I have the 4dKH water 

On the CO2 test bottle it says add 3-5 drops to aquarium water inside the glass drop checker which i think is wrong to begin with.
(the colour of the liquid inside this bottle is a light orange)

First i added 3 drops to some of the 4dKH water inside the glass drop checker and immediately turned dark green ? i think this is supposed to turn blue ??

Then i tried with aquarium water and 3 drops still the same...
if i do this it immediately turns dark green ?

what am i doing wrong here guys ??

I have kept the 4dKH and co2 test inside my aquarium for around 4 hours with no change at all to colour.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you have a KH test kit test your 4 dkh sloution to make sure it is 4 dkh.If this all works good,then throw that bottle of drops they sent you in the garbage.Use API pH test reagent.3-4 drops should get you blue,if not add another.I got similiar set up(DC with 4 DKH solution and reagent,and did the same.My solution(the 4 DKH) was good,so it had to be the reagent.The API reagent works like a charm.
Depending on how you inject co2 and how much your drop checker may never change color;if you are DIY co2 then you may not be getting enough to register.If you are pressurised,let the drop checker guide you on how much to increase the co2 over a couple of days.It should change color in a couple hours if you are adding enough co2.
What size is your tank and what is your co2 source?


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks yeah 
both co2 test solutions that came with the drop checkers are garbage
no amount small or large makes the 4dkh solution turn blue, only greener and darker green 
but luckily i do have the api master test kit and hardly ever check my ph ? (dont kill me)
used that and went blue 
happy now
starting up the pressurized co2 tomorrow so wanted some way of checking how much co2 was in the tank
any pointers to start off ?
1 bubble per second a good guide ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Start slow and watch your DC.
What size is your tank?
How are you diffusing the co2 into your tank?
I'll guess you have plenty of plants?


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

yeah have lots of plants and java moss walls
diffusing via a glass ceramic diffuser


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Never put tank water in your DC.

What size is the tank? If it is 30g or smaller I would start off with about 2bps and see how that does. Larger 3-5 bps.

The DC is not all that reactive as far as speed. What you can see sometimes is a little green within the blue. Just watch it and adjust as necessary. Watch your fish. Yellowing is usually bad for your DC.


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

I sorted it all out by using the API ph testing solution of about 5 drops
That turned the 4dkh water blue in the dc

I then placed them the correct way up in the tank water
Looks great!

I checked this morning just after lights on and the colour had changed to green ????
What does this indicate ?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Blue - Not enough
Green - Ample
Yellow - Too much (for some ;oP )


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

also my tanks are both 60L 
i know their tiny compared to most


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

beanieboy182 said:


> I then placed them the correct way up in the tank water
> Looks great!


I don't understand this?


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

i mean its not letting water in its up the right way 
got my CO2 fire extinguisher setup working great!


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

another quick question
even if no co2 added to a tank why do both drop checkers turn from blue (before putting them in tank) to green when in tank ???


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

also i have no way of checking the 4dkh solution i purchased


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I first would think you have co2 in a decent amount if DC changes color.
But if you are unsure of the 4DKH solution can't say.
Get a KH test kit(like $8) and find out if your solution is correct.Without knowing if the DC is accurate it makes little sense to use it as a guide.
Watch your fish for any signs of distress,like gasping at surface for air.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would get some 4dkh from a respectable place and use that. It should stay blue when you put it in the tank if that tank didn't have CO2 already in it.

KH Standard / 4 dKH | Green Leaf Aquariums

There are directions on how to make yourself out there, but you will need to buy the ingredients to get it there.


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

i have purchased the api kh test kit and my 4dkh was pretty close to 4 drops maybe 4.5 as after the 5th it was totally yellow but after 4 it was turning a little yellow

my tank water is strangely 4 drops to yellow ?
does that mean i should use tank water inside my drop checker ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would stick with the 4dkh slution.If you know the pH of your tank this chart,although not perfect will shed a little light on your co2 level in tank(which may help explain why your DC changes color so quickly).
CO2/pH/KH table - Aquarium Plants


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

beanieboy182 said:


> i have purchased the api kh test kit and my 4dkh was pretty close to 4 drops maybe 4.5 as after the 5th it was totally yellow but after 4 it was turning a little yellow
> 
> my tank water is strangely 4 drops to yellow ?
> does that mean i should use tank water inside my drop checker ?


No, do not use your tank water. Your tank water can vary, you need a standard.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> I would stick with the 4dkh slution.If you know the pH of your tank this chart,although not perfect will shed a little light on your co2 level in tank(which may help explain why your DC changes color so quickly).
> CO2/pH/KH table - Aquarium Plants


What this chart says will have no effect on a drop checker reading.


----------

